# Eratic limp mode



## codman (May 16, 2007)

I have a 2.2diesel sport 2003 xtrail that went into limp mode last year and when I had a test done it came up with the code for acceleration sensor. Having read further into this on the net someone suggested to check the earth and when I did from the battery the original (bad design) because the outer sleeving is cut away to attach to bodywork allowing water ingress that I found had corroded the cable that connects to the engine after its bolted to the bodywork. So! I replaced 2 earth straps to get good earths and this sorted the limp mode issues for nearly a year until last week when it started again, called the AA out and he moved the engine earth to a new position and that worked for 3 days, thought it had been sorted but it's bl## dy back. Not every day but it just comes on without warning I know turning off and back on will clear it but could it be the throttle sensor?
I have noticed that when I am lightly accelerating it feels a bit rough any thought on this lads/lasses

Regards
Peter


----------

